# those little buggers - flies and nat control



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Its been wet here recently and have seen a large increase of nats and biting flies. The kind where they are in your face/eyes/ear, etc..... Even though I dose myself with 40% deet OFF, they still love to suck my blood and well bug me.....
Any products work, or natural solutions to try or plants? I do have a bug zapper, but just plugged it in today, so maybe will be different tomorrow. I need to find some bats...... I got a frog in it last year.... that would have been fun to watch.
Thanks
Greg R.


----------



## Adikt2LGB (Mar 8, 2013)

Look at some off! Spray or they now have these little clips that clip on your belt/pants that repel them. Studies now say that many blood sucking insects are attracted to co2, which is why you get the people that can't stop being bit, or the ones who have never been, just depends on the amount of co2 your pours(not exhaling of co2 through respiratory system) give off. You can also try spraying a little on the tracks  and see what happens


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I spray the leaves of the plants and trees with Eliminator insect spray (Walmart). I buy the concentrated version and mix it up in a pump sprayer. It usually lasts a few weeks. Keeps the bug population under control. 


-Kevin.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Most if not all outdoor equipment stores( Beans, Orvis, Dicks, etc.) sell clothing impregnated with a a repellent. A few years ago it was good for 40 washings. The latest are supposed to last for up to 70 washings, not dry cleaning. I have some shirts and a ball cap. Most of the time the cap does the trick, but when it gets bad the shirt comes out. For me it works.


For several years I would fish the coast of Maine in early summer. The mosquitoes are very bad. One evening I put on the Buzz-off shirt and I wasn't bothered. If it works there, it will work anywhere.

Chuck


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

There may be something here in natural responses;

http://homes.yahoo.com/photos/pests-gone-10-natural-ways-slideshow/

Chris


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Great tips Chris.... 'cept that one about mosquitos and catnip oil. 
My cat is bi-polar I don't know if he'd lick me or eat me (he loves to bloodlet!).... No kidding, sometimes he forgets he knows me, after a nap, he's ok. 

Since the radiation, I've taken to wearing anti-UV long sleeve shirts, sending them towards my face, reflex blows them away. Contrary to some opinions, my breath can't kill! But if you try to suck them in, they leave or you eat! Win win. 

Always nice to see you online Chris. 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

All great suggestions, Thanks. Even though I spray myself with off, I might try that clip-on thing, and look for basil/catnip plants. 
Greg R.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I've tried those clip-on things and they don't work if you move around a lot. They're only good if you stay in one place for a period of time. Too bad I don't smoke cigars any more. I never had a problem with gnats or fleas back then.

Doc


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

I've been working on a bug repellent vaporizer since last summer, with the disperser being my old SD45 through its exhaust stack as it runs all over the layout








Currently I've been mixing different proportions of smoke fluid with various brands of vaporizable repellents heated with a PTC thermistor as the heating element. A mixture including distilled water and glycerin in varying combinations may end up in the final solution.












Insect repellent vaporizers with fixed resistors (left) and a PTC resistor (right). 

With the fixed-resistor design (left) it is impossible to achieve a precise temperature at the repellent wick and the resistors run the risk of uncontrolled overheating. Fixed resistors can easily overheat - such uncontrolled overheating can be prevented by using ceramic PTC thermistors, which are self-regulating heating elements. Heating modules with PTC thermistors thus have useful advantages over those with fixed resistors and can be microprocessor controlled to synchronize the fan based puff dispersal.

Looking for various smoke fluids with a flash point at least around 265 deg F (neither combustible or flammable rating, like MTH oil). Anyone have a suggestion ? 

Cheers,
Victor


----------



## wgn4884 (May 23, 2013)

BOUNCE dryer sheets work pretty well in repelling mosquitoes. A sheet tucked under the belt usually is sufficient. Maybe they would repel gnats and biting flies too as long as the wind isn't blowing too hard. 

Bill


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Just FYI here........ Bounce dryer sheets don't work on nats.....Makes you smell pretty, but they don't care......Greg R.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here in AZ are these teeny tinny green bugs that can pass through a screen. I have a computer with a touch screen. You should see what happens when they land on the screen. 


I have been waken in the middle of the night by this bell noise. These little bugs have brought the computer out of sleep mode and been landing on the screen opening up apps

At one point they will open a dialog box that requires you to do something.

Every time they land on the screen in a area other than the dialog box a bell rings.

I really have to shut down that computer at night. 

JJ

PS I have no answer to your bug problem....I have used Deep Woods Off with some success. How ever there are some that like to fly directly into your eyes. 

Now that we have triple digit temps and the green foliage has turned to brown sticks most of the bothersome bugs are gone. ( No humidity) 

Except for the nasty little green bugs that trip my computer


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW: "Nats" is a funky way of addressing Nat King Cole, the singer... 

the little BUGS are "gnats".


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Just found out today to try GOOP hand cleaner...........


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

There is nothing you can do to control Gnats. You can control Misquotes using Bifenthrin. Common name Upstar Gold as an example. Spray the plants and underside of the leaves with a light spray/mist at .5oz per gallon of water with a sprayer.. Will work for about 21-24 days. Good luck with the gnats, I cant get rid of them and nothing controls them on the market.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

While working at my son's last summer we were besieged with gnats. We applied an Avon product (can't recall exactly what) and kept them away. I'm sure someone here will know what it was.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, in this case the cure is worse than the malady, but I recall that when I smoked a pipe they stayed away. Pipes and cigars work very well. Cigarettes - not so much. Can't tell you why, except to guess that pipe and cigar tobacco may have less stuff added to them. 

Your results may vary, but the pipe did work very well for me. Sometimes I get sorely tempted to tamp a fresh load into one of my old pipes and blow smoke at the little buggers again. 

My $0.02, 
David Meashey


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

The GOOP hand cleaner is working well for me at keeping the GNATS....at bay.... 
Greg R.


----------

